# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  دونادوني يختار بوفون قائداً للمنتخب الإيطالي

## غسان

سيحمل حارس مرمى يوفنتوس جانلويجي بوفون شارة قائد منتخب إيطاليا خلال نهائيات كأس أوروبا المقررة في النمسا وسويسرا من 7 إلى 29 الشهر الحالي بدلاً من مدافع ريال مدريد الإسباني فابيو كانافارو الذي تعرض لإصابة ستحرمه من المشاركة في الحدث القاري.

وقال مدرب إيطاليا روبرتو دونادوني إنه سيولي مهمة القائد إلى بوفون بسبب خبرته وتأثيره على زملائه اللاعبين في الملعب وغرفة الملابس.

وكان كانافارو (34 عاما و116 مباراة دولية) قد أصيب بالتواء مزدوج في كاحل قدمه اليسرى جراء اصطدامه مع زميله جورجيو تشييلليني خلال التدريب بعد ساعات على وصول المنتخب الإيطالي إلى معسكره في النمسا، وبقي على الأرض قرابة 20 دقيقة قبل أن يخرج على حمالة ثم ينقل إلى المستشفى العام في العاصمة النمساوية.

واستفاد قلب دفاع فيورنتينا اليساندرو غامبيريني (26 عاما ومباراتين دوليتين) من إصابة كانافارو ليحل بدلاً منه في الكأس القارية.

ويعتبر بوفون المولود في 28 كانون الثاني/يناير عام 1978 في كارارا، من أفضل حراس المرمى في العالم و ساهم بشكل كبير في فوز منتخب بلاده بلقب مونديال ألمانيا 2006.

وبدأ بوفون مسيرته مع المنتخب الأول في الـ19 من عمره عندما حل بدلاً من جانلوكا باليوكا المصاب خلال تصفيات مونديال 1998 أمام روسيا ثم فرض نفسه تدريجياً في المنتخب وكان الحارس الأساسي في تصفيات كأس أوروبا 2000 إلا أن الإصابة حرمته من المشاركة في النهائيات التي وصلت فيها بلاده إلى المباراة النهائية قبل أن تخسر أمام فرنسا بالهدف الذهبي.

ولم يغب بوفون عن الأحداث الكبرى مع منتخب بلاده منذ حينها حيث كان أساسياً في مونديال 2002 وكأس أوروبا 2004 ومونديال 2006، رافعاً سجله الدولي حتى إلى 82 مباراة، علماً بأن شباكه لم تتلق إلا هدفين في المونديال الأخير، أحدهما من ركلة جزاء والآخر عن طريق الخطأ من زميله.

وتلعب إيطاليا في نهائيات النمسا وسويسرا ضمن المجموعة الثالثة القوية التي تضم منتخبات فرنسا وهولندا ورومانيا، وهي تستهل مشوارها الاثنين المقبل أمام هولندا في بيرن، قبل أن تلتقي رومانيا في 13 الشهر الحالي في زيوريخ ومن ثم فرنسا في 22 الشهر عينه في زيوريخ أيضاً في إعادة لنهائي مونديال 2006 والتصفيات المؤهلة إلى هذه المسابقة.

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور اخ غسان 

بوفون يستحق القيادة بجدارة

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

صحيح انه بستحقها 

لكن حارس قائد للفريق مش زابطه

----------


## العالي عالي

> صحيح انه بستحقها 
> 
> لكن حارس قائد للفريق مش زابطه


لماذا مش زابطة في منتخبات كبيرة يكون القائد حارس مرمى 

متل منتخب هوالندا فالقائد الحارس فاندر سار 

ومنتخب التشيك في بعض الاحيان يكون حارس تشلسي بتر تشيك القائد 

ومنتخب السعودية كان الدعيع 

وحارس ألمانيا كان اوليفر كان 

ووووووووو  كثيرة الامثلة

----------


## غسان

بيستحقها

----------


## العالي عالي

بوفون لاعب كبير وموهوب واعتقد انه يستحق شارة الكابتن

----------

